# Tsunami Mammoth chef



## Jason Leclair (Aug 31, 2018)

12.5" overall length with an 8" blade that stands 2" tall at the heel. Made from HHH Knives Tsunami pattern damascus steel with Mammoth tooth handle stainless bolsters and white G10 liners.








Please let me know what you think 
thanks for looking 
StaySharp


----------



## merlijny2k (Sep 2, 2018)

Wow! First time i see mamoth tooth used like that. Pretty cool effect!


----------



## playero (Dec 8, 2018)

nice


----------



## cheflarge (Dec 8, 2018)

Interesting.......


----------



## JoBone (Jan 2, 2019)

Looks awesome


----------

